# What Naxos American Classics series and others recordings do you recommend?



## Conrad2 (Jan 24, 2021)

I'm looking at their catalogue, and there is over 450 recordings to choose from. I thought it's best to ask someone who more experience with their offerings. I like to thank the posters, in advance, who recommend me their favorite recording from this series as it saves me time and help me branch out my listening. I also welcomed suggestion of recordings American Composers' works that is not in the series. 


Here is a couple of recordings from the Naxos American Classics series that I enjoyed so far:
Quincy Porter String Quartets No. 1 to 8 by Ives Quartet
Philip Glass Violin Concerto by Ulster Orchestra
Ives Piano Sonata No. 2 (Concord Sonata) by Steven Mayer
Morton Feldman Palais de Mari / For Bunita Marcus by Sabine Liebner
George Rochberg Violin Concerto by Peter Shaerved
John Adams Shaker Loops / Wound Dresser / Short Ride in a Fast Machine by Nathan Gunn

Other works by American composers I enjoyed so far:
Steve Reich's Different Trains (Quatuor Diotima; Naive) 
Steve Reich's New York Counterpoint (Nonesuch) 
Caroline Shaw's Partita for 8 Voices (Roomful of Teeth; New Amsterdam) 
George Gershwin's Rhapsody in Blue (Chicago Symphony Orchestra; Deutsche Grammophon) 
William Basinski's Disintegration Loops (Temporary Residence)
Frederic Rzewski's The People United Will Never Be Defeated (New Albion) 
John Cage's Prepared Piano Sonatas and Interludes (Herbert Henck; ECM)
Aaron Copland's Symphony No. 3 (Leonard Bernstein; Deutsche Grammophon) 
Philip Glass's Metamorphosis (Philip Glass; Sony Classical)

The two list are not exhaustive of what works I like so far, they're just what comes to my mind as of writing this post. 

Thank you for reading my thread. I'm looking forward to reading and listening to your suggestions.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Anything by Ned Rorem and Michael Daugherty. Also, William Bolcom's gargantuan _Songs of Innocence and of Experience_ and George Crumb's _Songs, Drones and Refrains of Death_ (after Lorca)/_Quest_. There are plenty of very good Samuel Barber recordings on Naxos (I have most of them) but as he's more popular than the others the competition with regards to his core repertoire is understandably quite fierce.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

Harold Shapero composed some fine music. He was from Massachusetts. I enjoy John Philip Sousa's many marches.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

elgars ghost said:


> Anything by Ned Rorem and Michael Daugherty. Also, William Bolcom's gargantuan _Songs of Innocence and of Experience_ and George Crumb's _Songs, Drones and Refrains of Death_ (after Lorca)/_Quest_. There are plenty of very good Samuel Barber recordings on Naxos (I have most of them) but as he's more popular than the others the competition with regards to his core repertoire is understandably quite fierce.


Great choices EG. The Rorem piano and cello concertos are wonderful, as is Daugherty's Metropolis Symphony.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

mikeh375 said:


> Great choices EG. The Rorem piano and cello concertos are wonderful, as is Daugherty's Metropolis Symphony.


Naxos's _American Classics_ is a goldmine for those who want to dip into somewhat more elusive repertoire. I discovered the music of both Rorem and Daugherty thanks to Naxos, and it continues to give me much pleasure.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

The William Schuman symphonies are excellent if you like modern music. And the Barber box conducted by Marin Alsop is a solid collection of great music.


----------



## perdido34 (Mar 11, 2015)

The pieces by Jennifer Higdon in this series are wonderful. Also, if you like, "The People United," there is a Naxos recording by Ralph van Raat that's really good--not sure if it's classified as an "American Classic" disc, though.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

perdido34 said:


> The pieces by Jennifer Higdon in this series are wonderful. Also, if you like, "The People United," there is a Naxos recording by Ralph van Raat that's really good--_not sure if it's classified as an "American Classic" disc, though._


It's part of that series according to the cover art. And I agree with you - it is an enjoyable performance.


----------

